# New Pond Owner



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Just recently built a house on a lot that includes a pond. We've lived here about 2 months and I haven't had a chance to really fish the pond. I'm not exactly an expert angler anyway. The pond seems to be muddy all the time so I'm assuming there's catfish in the pond. Any tips on how best to determine what fish are in the pond?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Depending how deep you could cast net some areas. Might be a lot of carp in it causing the mud also. Congratulations on having your own pond to fish.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

got a chance to fish for an hours or so yesterday. Turns out, I just hadn't been using the right bait. After switching to a crank, I caught 8 lm, but they were small. Out of the bunch only one or two were over 2lbs. However, when I switched to a a small jig head with a chartreuse and orange crappie tube, I caught a 5lb lm. I finished up the day with a small blue gill. So it seems like I have a mostly young population of lm. I'll have to do some catfishing soon to see if there's any of those in there.


----------

